#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Diferença dos roteadores linha RF

## pauloh

Olhando a linha de roteadores da intelbras, aparece o modelo Action R1200 e Rf1200, qual a diferença de ambos? Notei que outros modelos possuem em sua nomenclatura a sigla rf, o que significa?

----------


## rubem

Pela ficha técnica o RF1200 tem potência menor que o R1200, então talvez não tenha amplificador na saída, e sim saída direto da etapa de RF, ou amplificador mais simples. 

O VRM também parece ser mais simples já que o consumo máximo declarado cai de 12 para 9V (Do R pro RF). Pra ter essa diminuição de consumo deve ter chipset que consome menos, seria um chipset menos "poderoso" então.

Como o R achei na casa dos R$ 250, e o RF na casa dos R$ 210, são R$ 40 a menos em hardware dentro da caixa, por isso suspeito de não ter amplificador nas saídas 2,4GHz, usando saída direto do chipset de RF, e provavelmente um chipset principal (Onde fica a CPU) mais barato.

Nada tão grande, tá cheio de TPLink Archer de R$ 250 que é simples numas versões, digo, mais simples que outros de preço pouca coisa maior, tipo ter um único chipset ao invés de separar CPU do chipset de RF, uns não tem amplificador, tem roteador no mercado pra todo gosto. No caso dos produtos gringos provavelmente verá dados sobre o hardware interno no site wikidevi.com , e alguns no site da FCC.gov (Mal comparando, a Anatel dos EUA), pra equipamento brasileiro não tem nenhum site focado nisso, tem que só CHUTAR com base na ficha técnica.

----------


## lcesargc

> Pela ficha técnica o RF1200 tem potência menor que o R1200, então talvez não tenha amplificador na saída, e sim saída direto da etapa de RF, ou amplificador mais simples. 
> 
> O VRM também parece ser mais simples já que o consumo máximo declarado cai de 12 para 9V (Do R pro RF). Pra ter essa diminuição de consumo deve ter chipset que consome menos, seria um chipset menos "poderoso" então.
> 
> Como o R achei na casa dos R$ 250, e o RF na casa dos R$ 210, são R$ 40 a menos em hardware dentro da caixa, por isso suspeito de não ter amplificador nas saídas 2,4GHz, usando saída direto do chipset de RF, e provavelmente um chipset principal (Onde fica a CPU) mais barato.
> 
> Nada tão grande, tá cheio de TPLink Archer de R$ 250 que é simples numas versões, digo, mais simples que outros de preço pouca coisa maior, tipo ter um único chipset ao invés de separar CPU do chipset de RF, uns não tem amplificador, tem roteador no mercado pra todo gosto. No caso dos produtos gringos provavelmente verá dados sobre o hardware interno no site wikidevi.com , e alguns no site da FCC.gov (Mal comparando, a Anatel dos EUA), pra equipamento brasileiro não tem nenhum site focado nisso, tem que só CHUTAR com base na ficha técnica.


e verdade aqui e um lixo , agora que estao começando a colocar sensibilidade e algumas informacoes, firmwares capados .

estava pensando em comprar ums cpe da china pra testar ver como se comportam. 

alguem ja testou essas cpe?

----------


## rubem

Qual CPE? Tem umas capadas piores que roteador de mesa (Um único chipset pra tudo, sem amplificador, só 32MB de Ram e só 4MB pra rom atrapalhando até o uso de uns firmwares alternativos).

O problema de CPE chinesa obscura é falta de informação, tem que pegar e testar na unha outros firmwares, tem aquelas que até rodam AirOS da Ubiquiti (Mas só versão velha, por conta da licença), mas tudo com instalação complicada via cabo JTag, sem uma receita de bolo pra facilitar a vida.

----------


## lcesargc

> Qual CPE? Tem umas capadas piores que roteador de mesa (Um único chipset pra tudo, sem amplificador, só 32MB de Ram e só 4MB pra rom atrapalhando até o uso de uns firmwares alternativos).
> 
> O problema de CPE chinesa obscura é falta de informação, tem que pegar e testar na unha outros firmwares, tem aquelas que até rodam AirOS da Ubiquiti (Mas só versão velha, por conta da licença), mas tudo com instalação complicada via cabo JTag, sem uma receita de bolo pra facilitar a vida.


as que eu estava olhando no aliexpress. vinha com 64 de ram da marca anddear. chipset ar9344 e 9331 ambos devem ter uns 7 anos de vida. tava pensando em compra umas pra testar mais depois de seu comentario to mais com o pé atraz.

----------


## lcesargc

também tava interessado em alguns roteadores da tenda, tem alguns modelos que diz ter beamfoming. mais essas coisa nao sei se da pra confiar.

----------


## rubem

Beamforming foi padronizado em 802.11AC, todo chipset que suporta AC então tem que suportar a feature, não é mérito do fabricante da CPE ou roteador, é só usar AC com chipset recente (Tem que ser Qualcomm. O que tem Atheros no nome é antigo, anterior à fusão com a Qualcomm) que terá suporte, mas pra provedor isso não serve, com 2 antenas a 1m uma da outra não tem tempo de transmissão muito diferente pra fazer efeito a 1km, beamforming com 4 ou 5 antenas pra estações a 10-50m faz efeito, mas em uso outdoor com longas distâncias não faz mais, os reflexos no solo e vizinhança detonam com a qualidade dos pacotes, não dá pra confiar em pacote com delay, o negócio é fazer instalação decente mesmo (Zona de Fresnel mais de 100% limpa, ou mais de 200% limpa conforme a banda).

Todo fabricante agora pode falar que tem beamforming, mas só em AC. Em N não tem como adaptar, só com protocolo proprietário, e com chipset BEM mais caro, nenhum Atheros de R$ 20 suporta isso.

----------


## lcesargc

> Beamforming foi padronizado em 802.11AC, todo chipset que suporta AC então tem que suportar a feature, não é mérito do fabricante da CPE ou roteador, é só usar AC com chipset recente (Tem que ser Qualcomm. O que tem Atheros no nome é antigo, anterior à fusão com a Qualcomm) que terá suporte, mas pra provedor isso não serve, com 2 antenas a 1m uma da outra não tem tempo de transmissão muito diferente pra fazer efeito a 1km, beamforming com 4 ou 5 antenas pra estações a 10-50m faz efeito, mas em uso outdoor com longas distâncias não faz mais, os reflexos no solo e vizinhança detonam com a qualidade dos pacotes, não dá pra confiar em pacote com delay, o negócio é fazer instalação decente mesmo (Zona de Fresnel mais de 100% limpa, ou mais de 200% limpa conforme a banda).
> 
> Todo fabricante agora pode falar que tem beamforming, mas só em AC. Em N não tem como adaptar, só com protocolo proprietário, e com chipset BEM mais caro, nenhum Atheros de R$ 20 suporta isso.


por isso que eu estava falando. os equipamentos caros da wavion , avarion e que tinham essa tecnologia, agora esses roteadores baratos ja tem por isso estranhei

----------


## rubem

É aquela coisa, suporta o protocolo então pode fazer propaganda sem mentir. Mas pra ter o throguhput substancialmente mais alto precisa bem mais poder de processamento. 

Não que os fabricantes não consigam, quem não consegue é a gente, não consegue pagar R$ 1500 num roteador de mesa. Produto com baixa demanda vende mal, tem que ser fabricado quase em manufatura, o custo de produção aumenta muito quando a demanda é baixa.

----------

